# Does not getting pregnant?



## Vellie (Jan 10, 2012)

I have 2 does and a buck in a pen together and the does have been through 3 heats and neither one is pregnant.  What can I do?  I just heard about copper blousing, what is it and would it help?  Thank you!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

Have you actually seen the buck try to breed them?  

How old is the buck?


----------



## Vellie (Jan 10, 2012)

Yes we have seen him trying to....ya know.  He is about 8 months old, when they are in heat he usually rubs there bum with his head and mounts sometimes, but rubs his head more.  And you can see his....ya know....come out.   LOL.He is trying to use the wrong head, LMAO!!


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Jan 10, 2012)

Could be he is just not getting everything done quit right. Not that at 8 months he shouldn't beable to breed, but I have seen the younger onse be more inconsistant. 


As far as copper bolusing, We have been happy with the results of copper bolusing, as far as really helping cut down on the number of times we have had to worm in the past year. 

Do you have loose goat minerals out for them?  If the answer is no,  I would start with that and put out loose minerals. But my guess is the buck isn't getting the job done. 

there can be other causes, but I like to start with the obvious and then go from there.


----------



## Vellie (Jan 10, 2012)

Thank you so very much, we have a mineral block out for them.  We will switch to the loose minerals, and just keep an eye on everyone.  As for the Copper blousing, we will try that too.  Thank you again, and you have beautiful goats!


----------



## aggieterpkatie (Jan 10, 2012)

It sounds like he's just not quite getting it done.  I'd keep them together a few months longer, and maybe it'll finally "click" for him.  If it was just one doe, I'd say it could be hormonal, like maybe cystic ovaries or something, with if it's all of them I'd suspect he's just a bit young and needs a little more time to mature.


----------



## AdoptAPitBull (Jan 10, 2012)

If possible, take him away from them for a little bit to get him all "horned up", if you know what I mean...might make him want to do the deed more when he can't do it whenever he wants.

Wheat germ oil is supposed to help with semen volume. Just add some to his feed.

When he breeds them, look to see that his penis is actually going inside. He should make a few short then a BIG thrust, and she should arch her back. That's his penis hitting her cervix, and that is good for breeding.

Also consider that he may be sterile. Might want to get a semen analysis done. In the mean time, and not to sound totally gross here, but you may have to feel his testicles. If they feel misshapen, or very small, it could be your problem.

Hope he gets done what he needs to!


----------

